# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  Android Emulator display white screen only

## FunkySloth

Hi Guys,

I have this project that runs and deploy nicely in UWP and iOS, however, when I tried to run and deploy in Android it only display a white screen. No error been displayed.



Can anyone guide me about this.

Thank you

----------


## Prahlad

Hello,@FunkySloth

Follow these steps,To android emulator display white screen only

*Step 1:-* You have to go to the sidebar menu.
*Step 2:-* Click More>Settings.
*Step 3:-* OpenGL ES Renderer and set it to Angle(D3D11) or Angle(D3D9) or Swiftshader.
*Step 4:-* After that you simply restart the emulator and the issue should be gone.

I hope above information will be useful for you.

Thank you.

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Personally i dont like the Emulators much, they are slow and dont fully replicate a phone.

I tend to debug straight to Phone via USB, you need to enable debugging via USB somewhere in the options

When you plug you Phone in via USB and your in your Xamarin project in VS, you will need to click the Allow message that appears on your phone, then VS will recognise you phone and it will change the Debug button to for instance - Debug Samsung G10

----------

